# W. D. Fairway



## KEITH SEVILLE

I have heard a lot lately about the collision of the subject vessel with
another vessel which has resulted in the W.D.Fairway being declared a
total loss.
Can any members confirm if the vessel has been sold yet as not much
information seems to be available.

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## gdynia

Keith

Just do a google search with Dredger W.D.Fairway and theres alot of info on her


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Gydnia.
Thanks for your reply.
I have looked through google on W.D.Fairway and there is a lot of interesting information on the ship.
Trying to establish although the ship has been declared a constructive total
loss, if she will be repaired or will she be sold for breaking.
Any information from other members would be appreciated.

Thanks/Regards
Keith


----------



## gdynia

Keith
She is a total loss we work here with her owners on a joint dredging project and a result of a phone call gave me the answer


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Gydnia.
Thanks again for your reply.
I am trying to find out what is happening to her next?
Although I read shipping journals regularly cannot find any more info about
her.
Hope somebody can confirm what is happening to her.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## gdynia

They are talking about cutting her up in situ once insurance is sorted out


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Gdynia for your reply.
Would be most interested to hear from you on any further developments
on the W.D.Fairway.

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## Thamesphil

Guys,

We have just received the following info here:

rom Dredging News Online......

Fairmount awarded tow of W D Fairway to Thailand
Contracts & Tenders - August 10, 2007

Dutch dredging company Royal Boskalis Westminster has awarded towage company Fairmount a contract to tow the trailing suction hopper dredger WD Fairway from China to Thailand, where the vessel will be repaired. 

The dredger, which was holed amidships in a collision with the container vessel MSC Joanna in China, will be the maiden tow for Fairmount Expedition.

The vessels are currently en route and due to arrive in Thailand on or about August 13th.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Robertus

According to an official announcement by Boskalis yesterday, it is still not decided if the vessel will be declared a "total loss."


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for all your assistance on the W.D.FAIRWAY.
It seems Bos Kalis are undecided if the vessel should be repaired and brought
back into service or otherwise scrapped!
Would appreciate when we hear of a final decision on her.

Regards Keith


----------



## gdynia

Keith
The Dredger is now in Thailand and a official statement is due shortly


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Can anybody give me an update on the situation with the W.D.FAIRWAY
as it is some months since any statement was made?

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Does anybody have any more news on the future of the W.D.Fairway please?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Does anybody have any more news on the W.D.Fairway please??
Is she being repaired to go back into service or is she a constructive total
loss as it appeared last year??

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Can anybody give me an update on the W.D.Fairway please as it is now 6 months since any information was advised?
Is she coming back into service or not?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## gdynia

Keith

I was talking to Boskalis yesterday the vessel is still in Thailand and no definite decision has been made yet though as per usual rumours abound


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Gdynia for your quick response.
Would greatly appreciate if you have any more news in the coming weeks.

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## archway

I was Master of a Westminster dredger W.D.Fairway back in the 1960's, the one you are discussing here must be a later version. Archway


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Archway

Thanks your response it is the current W.D.Fairway I was requesting further info about. Gdynia has been very helpful and I'm waiting for a further update on her current position. As he says she is in Thailand at the moment.
Very interested to communicate with you as I used to watch your vessel dredging off Bromborough regularly in the seventies.
She was a fine looking vessel and did some sterling work on the Mersey!

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi, i have heard in the last couple of days that Bos Kalis are to repair the WD Fairway. They have come to an agreement with the insurance company to buy her back. This is because they have missed their slot to have a new jumbo trailer built in the couple of years this is due to the delays in the insurance company paying out. I believe that a survey has to be done on the engines over the next couple of months, as they were not preseved. cheers degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Degzie

Thanks also for an update on W.D.Fairway.
Looks as though she will be returned into service after the dust has settled!!

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## stockie

Hi, I think this web site should help you on the Fairway.go to www.theartofdredging.com/fairway.htm,hope this helps you,
stockie.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Stockie

Thanks very much, have gone into the website you mentioned and there are some very good photos of the Fairway after the collision.
Would of course be very interested to know what becomes of her.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Goya

For those still interested in the destiny of the WD Fairway, I just read this on "Dredging news Online":
_Mega dredger WD Fairway for sale after conclusion of legal proceedings

News - September 7, 2009

Following a final Court Order, the mega trailing suction hopper dredger WD Fairway is now being offered for prompt sale by the underwriters exclusively through
Clarksons Offshore. 

Having sustained collision damage in March 2007, the vessel is now available for inspection in Thailand. _
http://www.sandandgravel.com/news/article.asp?v1=12069


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Goya

Thanks very much for the update on W.D.FAIRWAY.
It's been a long time for the legal profession, to make a decision about her.
If you hear of any further developments would be grateful if you can put
further update on this site.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Its now been four months since W.D.Fairway was put up for sale.
Does anybody know if there has been any further developments in her sale please.

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Last I heard about the W.D.Fairway was that she was being put up for sale, that was about six months ago.
Can any of our members give me any update on her please.

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Its been a long time now.
Can any of our dredgermen give me any infortmation at all on the status of the W.D.Fairway please ???

Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi
I have found a recent survey report on the Fairway. She is up for sale for Eur60 million euros and they reakon it will cost 65 million euros to get her up to her pre collision condtion. WD Fairway is up for sale with Dredgebrokers .com follow the attached link to read the survey report.
http://www.dredgebrokers.com/Dredges_Hopper/101026-DS/Complete-Report.doc
also found another link advertising her sale from today
http://www.dredgingtoday.com/2010/1...ailability-of-the-hopper-dredger-w-d-fairway/


Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Degzie.

Thanks for all the information relating to W.D.Fairways current status.
Have been reading through the report and it appears, it would be more expensive to repair and put her back into service.
Will be interested to see what her final outcome will be.

Regards
Keith


----------



## 40907

Hey Keith. You seem to have an unusual interest in this vessel - do you mind telling what it is that attracts your interest?

Cheers! 

Ken.


----------



## stockie

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> I have heard a lot lately about the collision of the subject vessel with
> another vessel which has resulted in the W.D.Fairway being declared a
> total loss.
> Can any members confirm if the vessel has been sold yet as not much
> information seems to be available.
> 
> Best wishes
> Keith


Hi Keith,Go to web page Dredgingtoday for latest on the W D Fairway,
all the best,
stockie.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Ken

Have always been interested in the vessels belonging to Westminster Dredging/
Bos Kalis since I was a young boy.
I used to see and watch them working on the Mersey regularly.

Regards
Keith


----------



## 40907

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Ken
> 
> Have always been interested in the vessels belonging to Westminster Dredging/
> Bos Kalis since I was a young boy.
> I used to see and watch them working on the Mersey regularly.
> 
> Regards
> Keith


Well, that certainly qualifies you as an enthusiast! 

Enjoy!

Take care.


----------



## Builder.J

The W.D.FAIRWAY is sold at Boskalis ,her former owners. ???

Best Regards B.J.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks B.J. for your info.
Do you know who she has been sold to please ????

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## chadburn

A&P on the Tees presently have what they call their bread and butter work in, those are the "Sand Harrier" and "Arco's Humber&Avon"


----------



## Builder.J

W.D. FAIRWAY. is back by Boskalis sins 31-10-2010 a last minute buy . Info from a retired employee at the Headoffice of Boka.
Best regards. B.J.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Builder.J

Thanks for the information.

Regards
Keith


----------



## John Strikkers

I got an email today from a friend who works at Wartsila Schiedam Netherlands
and does main engine inspection at this moment on board WD Fairway . Location is still the navy shipyard at Sattahip . It is true that Boskalis bought back the vessel from the last owner (insurance) he tells me . There are busy making a total quotation for repairs . Repair will be done in Thailand or in Singapore .

Regards John


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi John.

Thanks for the update.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi All
I see that the WD Fairway is back on the BKW fleet list. Anyone know if she is back working yet?
Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie,

I noticed that as well.
Still trying to find out something about the Sospan. That too is still on their
list. Westminster said they were sure that Bos Kalis had sold her on.
Have sent 3 emails to Bos Kalis and so far over last 2 weeks but they haven't even acknowledged any.
Do you have any contacts in Bos Kalis??

Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
I will see what I can do 
degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie,

Thanks for that, I'm sure that somebody knows whats happened to
Sospan.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
Update about WD Fairway from Holland. The Fairway is being kept completely out of the public eye over her repair progress also within Boskalis nobody knows what is happening at this time.
Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Degzie, its a question of watch this space!!

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## oceaan_7

The W.D. Fairway is at the moment under repairs in Thailand! She will be up and running again at the beginning of 2013!

Best Regards


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for the information Oceean 7.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Interesting you could built a complete new dredger the time it is taking to repair the Fairway!
Degzie


----------



## oceaan_7

@Degzie.
You're totally right! But repairing the Fairway is way cheaper then build a complete new vessel and Boskalis choose for the cheaper way of rebuilding the Fairway. Thats why they do the repairs in Thailand. 
There was also an option to tow the Fairway to Singapore and repair it over there, then the Fairway would be ready half of 2012. But that's more expensive.

regards


----------



## tony Allard

very strange for it to take 12 months to repair the W.D. Fairway. i reckon it would be done quicker if it were back at her home in the Netherlands.


----------



## Degzie

I agree with you tony it's over a year since she was bought back from the insurance companies. i know on the Boskalis fleet list she is renamed as 'FAIRWAY' On the verstar site it states she is under survey.
http://www.veristar.com/wps/portal/equasis?IMO=9132454
cheers Degzie


----------



## tony Allard

ahh ok degzie. the insurance companies must have a lot of paper work to do, and the dredger is worth a fair bit as well i hear.


----------



## Degzie

I see that the WD Fairway now renamed 'Fairway' has popped up on AIS in Singapore (Marinetraffic.com). Appears to be still under repair?
regards
Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for that Degzie.
Never ending saga !!

Regards
Keith


----------

